# Porter Cable 7539 Table mouonted



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a PC 7539 mounted to a table and I would like to know what is the best lifting system for it. I am looking at the "Router Raizer" to have above the table control. Has anyone used this set up or have you found another that would do the job?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Ellsworth

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Ellsworth,

I'm pretty sure the 7539 is capable of above table adjustment via an optional crank/knob. Unless for some reason you can't use the built in "lift", you really don't need to spend the money. 

Mike


----------



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

*Table mounted 7539*



mpbc48 said:


> Hi Ellsworth,
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 7539 is capable of above table adjustment via an optional crank/knob. Unless for some reason you can't use the built in "lift", you really don't need to spend the money.
> 
> Mike


Now that is good news! I will have to take the plate off of it and see. I got the router from my brother and didn't know much about it other than it worked fine when I built a kitchen pantry for my wife. I used it to make raised panel doors.

Thanks for the tip, that will definitely save some money.

ells


----------



## Nono Bad Dog (Apr 26, 2011)

The one thing to check is if it will allow you to change bits without removing it from the table. Might not be a big thing if it is plate mounted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
No need to remove the router from the table or lift the router out of the table with the item below.

Heavyweight and Precision Router Table

======

========



Nono Bad Dog said:


> The one thing to check is if it will allow you to change bits without removing it from the table. Might not be a big thing if it is plate mounted.


----------



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

*can not find optional crank or knob*



mpbc48 said:


> Hi Ellsworth,
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 7539 is capable of above table adjustment via an optional crank/knob. Unless for some reason you can't use the built in "lift", you really don't need to spend the money.
> 
> Mike


I looked at my router and can't find anywhere a crank would be used. Do you know if Porter Cable ever sold such a thing or if somebody else does? I looked at Woodpeckers site and they have a side winder attachment to a lift they sell but for a small fortune. I I could hook just the side winder part up it would really do the trick but that does not look possible.


Ells


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ells

The 7539 is Not setup with the device you need to use for a lift.
But you can add one with the "routerraizer" device
Router Raizer

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7539 3-1/4-Horsepower Speedmatic 5-Speed Plunge Router: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 75301 Height Adjuster: Home Improvement

==========





Ells said:


> I looked at my router and can't find anywhere a crank would be used. Do you know if Porter Cable ever sold such a thing or if somebody else does? I looked at Woodpeckers site and they have a side winder attachment to a lift they sell but for a small fortune. I I could hook just the side winder part up it would really do the trick but that does not look possible.
> 
> 
> Ells


----------



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

*Router Raizer*

I finally bought the Router Raizer. I could not find anything else for the PC 7539 with my cost limitations. Installing the Router Raizer took way longer than the 1-1/2 hours suggested in the instructions, (although now after I have done one I could probably do another one in that time), the installation also required that I force one of the posts out of the aluminum casting, (which I was afraid would end up in breaking the casting), and drilling a hole in the casting. I also had to drill a hold in the plastic above the switch. I choose to do this all under the watchful eye of a fellow woodworker, it is a two man job. In the end everything looked good and it does what it is supposed to do. You end up paying alot for somebody's engineering there certainly is not $90.00 worth of parts in the kit but it does the job and you don't have to sink a fortune in it.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Ells
> 
> The 7539 is Not setup with the device you need to use for a lift.
> But you can add one with the "routerraizer" device
> ...


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

Ells said:


> I have a PC 7539 mounted to a table and I would like to know what is the best lifting system for it. I am looking at the "Router Raizer" to have above the table control. Has anyone used this set up or have you found another that would do the job?


I have had the same setup for a number of years and have been very happy with it.

Tom:dance3:


----------

